# How Do You Remove Plastic Cover Behind Mirror?



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

My Gen 1 simply is split vertically, on that you slide something between and slide them left and right to separate keeping it close to the glass. Yours may be the same, not sure


----------



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

Bvogt said:


> My Gen 1 simply is split vertically, on that you slide something between and slide them left and right to separate keeping it close to the glass. Yours may be the same, not sure


Yeah, the Gen 2 also has a split cover, but I tried slipping them apart and it won't budge, I don't want to break it.

I need a thorough how-to.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

BillieJackFu said:


> Chevrolet says that the Cruze auto-calibrates, but it has been a week with no calibration completed.


How many full/normal driving cycles have you done? If it is similar to the way engine codes are reset, you need a number of specific conditions for a re calibrate protocol to run.


----------



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

marmalou said:


> How many full/normal driving cycles have you done? If it is similar to the way engine codes are reset, you need a number of specific conditions for a re calibrate protocol to run.


Safelite drove it for over 1 hour on the first day.
To Work 25 miles 3 days
From Work 25 miles 3 days
Driven for an hour+ within the 35-56 mph threshold on days off.

Chevy tech said that it only learns on 1st ignition of the day, but I dunno. 3 1st day ignitions and nothing yet.

The major problem is that I am unable to see the selection for Forward Collision Alert in the Infotainment Center, it should be there so I can turn it off/on or change the alert, but it just isn't there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BillieJackFu said:


> Seems I can't find the answer to my question anywhere on the internet so I thought I would try here.
> 
> I got a new OEM Windshield replaced on February 11, 2022 and Safelite was unable to calibrate the Front View Camera and made an appointment for today February 18, 2022 and they were still unable to calibrate the Front View Camera. Went to Chevrolet Service and they scheduled an appointment for February 25, 2022.
> 
> ...


I had to read this twice to catch that you meant the rearview mirror. 

Yes there is not much on the net about this. Start buy disconnecting the harness from the back and then undo the allen screw to be able to remove it from the metal block glued to the windshield. This way you can at least look at the connector.

The parts below are for a 2017 LT. FYI, RS is nothing but a trim package and does not do much to help locating parts aside from cosmetic stuff - AFAIK - I own a Gen I so I may be off on some things.









*GM 13450511*
*Bracket, Multifunction Relay Module*
2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze










*GM 84208369*
*Display Assembly, Fwd Collision Alert*
2013-2020 GM

No picture
*GM 42704931*
*Bezel Assembly, Fwd Collision Alert Display *Dk Atmospherr*
2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze

no picture
*GM 39108255*
*Camera Assembly, Front View Eccn=6A993*
2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze

no picture
*GM 39083406*
*Harness Assembly, Inside Rear View Mirror Wiring*
2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I had to read this twice to catch that you meant the rearview mirror.
> 
> Yes there is not much on the net about this. Start buy disconnecting the harness from the back and then undo the allen screw to be able to remove it from the metal block glued to the windshield. This way you can at least look at the connector.


Not what I meant at all, I don't want to remove the mirror. 

It was removing the plastic cover behind the mirror, which bvogt had the answer. I'm glad I didn't force it from the outside with my pry tools I would have broken it or cracked the windshield.

I was trying to check the wiring for the front view camera to see if wiggling any of the wires would cause the FCA / LKA to turn back on, it did not. I will have to see what Chevy says next week.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BillieJackFu said:


> Not what I meant at all, I don't want to remove the mirror.
> 
> It was removing the plastic cover behind the mirror, which bvogt had the answer. I'm glad I didn't force it from the outside with my pry tools I would have broken it or cracked the windshield.
> 
> I was trying to check the wiring for the front view camera to see if wiggling any of the wires would cause the FCA / LKA to turn back on, it did not. I will have to see what Chevy says next week.


OK, I understand, I was under the impression you already had that off for some reason and wanted to mess with the mirror internals. Yes, those are a pain in the butt. I had my windshield replaced and they broke mine and "forgot" to tell me about it. So the instructions in #2 work? I always struggled to get mine off when needed and was lucky to never break anything.


----------



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

Chevy ended up charging me $300 to plug the module in that Safelite failed to do. Now I'm waiting for Insurance to reimburse me for that $300.


----------

